# Shots won't dispense-Help please;)



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi, I bought the Ranchilio Silvia 5-10 years ago. We used it often for a year or so, and then all of a sudden it got put away until today. My daughter and I wanted to use the espresso. We filled the water tank and turned the machine on. When the indicator light came on we pressed the button for coffee delivery but only steam came out (waited about 15 seconds-steam smelled burnt). I removed the filter and put the portafilter back on and tried seeing if water would come through without grounds. Nothing but some steam. What am I doing wrong? thanks in advance. PT


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

It sounds rather like your boiler is running extremely hot, I.e the thermocouple has gone, beware this means it's a potential fire hazard like this, don't leave it on!


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> It sounds rather like your boiler is running extremely hot, I.e the thermocouple has gone, beware this means it's a potential fire hazard like this, don't leave it on!


Thanks, is that something I can fix?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I think so, but I'm going to have too look into it (there are others who might know quicker) can you confirm which model it is?


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Is the pump running? Did you run water through the steam wand to make sure the boiler was full?


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

holdtheonions said:


> Is the pump running? Did you run water through the steam wand to make sure the boiler was full?


I did, there is steam... There is even some steam coming out of the portafilter...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this not just scale-related?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok, let's try and narrow this down. Is the red 'boiler heat' light ever going off (when it gets up to temperature)?

Is the pump coming on when you hit the brew switch? (Annoying buzzing noise)

If it is coming on, does it sound louder and more angry than it used to? Have you regularly rescaled?


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Ok, let's try and narrow this down. Is the red 'boiler heat' light ever going off (when it gets up to temperature)?
> 
> Is the pump coming on when you hit the brew switch? (Annoying buzzing noise)
> 
> If it is coming on, does it sound louder and more angry than it used to? Have you regularly rescaled?


The red light in the middle goes off when it gets up to temp.

The pump comes on.

Doesn't sound any different.

I don't know what rescaling is


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

ptisme said:


> I don't know what rescaling is


This may be what the problem is, scale can build up and block up the machine. You should try giving it a good clean with descaler, plenty of info on how to on here.


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

do you guys have a descaler you recommend?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

copper boiler - citric acid or aluminium boiler tartaric acid - 1tsp to a litre

both available in home brew shops or ebay


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the advice... Will descale and let you know how it goes. Ordered just now


----------



## ptisme (Dec 17, 2016)

Follow up: I purchased Everpure ScaleKleen last week. Mixed it up and ran the machine... Nothing happened... Just a bit of steam. Gave it a break and ran it again. Same thing. Repeated this three or four times then let it sit for an hour. Voila! Tried it again and the dirty water came pouring through! Ran lots of fresh water through it and the machine works great again. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I like a happy ending


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

When I had a Sylvia I would rescale it about once a month at least (hard water). Fill the tank up with clean water, and empty a sachet of dezcal in there, and run a third of a tank through, the leave to sit for about 20 mins. The run another third or so through and wait 20 mins, so on, so forth. Follow up with a cafiza backflush (you should be doing this regularly anyway, about once a week or so), then run a tank of water through to ensure no citric acids left behind. You should find this makes quite a difference to how it runs


----------

